# marijuana honey mead



## lizard (Mar 12, 2009)

i know this guy who makes wild honey mead he braught some to a festval i attended as he always does this year everybody just got real loopy and way more *EDIT* up than usual but i mean it was areal good kinda fucked and he couldn't figure out why a few weeks later he found out about a  huge pot fielld that was busted in the same forest he harvests his wild honey from turns out the feild was less than a hundred yards from the wild hives he harvests from were not positive that this was why but i does kinda seem right i still have 2 bottle of the mead and man do i love it it deffinately has avery mellow heady buzz and not your normal drunk feeling all i can say is thank you bees i bet that was good honey


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 12, 2009)

er...uhhh....{lights joint}...uhh...whuh?  Bees pick up pollen...not T.H.C.  I'm pretty sure you cant drop those f-bombs round these parts...I believe the punishment is CASTRATION! DOUBLE CASTRATION! hahah! Seriously, that's a no no...


----------



## lizard (Mar 12, 2009)

yes this isvey true but trics are also sticky like i said were not sure if this is what it is but by far his best batch ever


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 12, 2009)

Probably steeped/brewed/fremented/cured/whatever a little longer then normal so it was just that much more magickal...mead is freakin awesome anyways...


----------



## 420benny (Mar 12, 2009)

I betcha a fat J that your first post gets edited. No f-words allowed here.


----------



## lizard (Mar 12, 2009)

sorry bout the **** word every body i had just has  afew mugs and well my natural cussing translates to my typing when i feelinggood your probley right about the mead but it's cool thaught and this is by far the best mead i'v evr had call it wishful thinkin  peace and chicken grease Lizard
                  light bulb!!!!!  When i harvest I'll take me trimings thahave trics
screen em and use giveem to my bro to make a special batch of mead ...


----------

